# Spine Angle At Impact



## TobyRich1928 (Dec 18, 2010)

How important is the spine angle at impact? mine is fine for most of the swing, but at impact my shoulders seem to hunch up and i then have a very hunched position at impact? how much will this effect my game and if so, are there any drills to stop it happening? btw my bad shot is a low pull or a high fade/slice  cheers


----------



## JustOne (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need to clear your hips properly on the way down. The left hip clears (to the left and behind you) enabling you to retain a good posture through the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2010)

It should be important but the good news is that you can get away with it. Check out how much I lift on the way down. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jON7nzyUow

The bad news is that with such movement it is hard to play well and you need to be timing everything well. I am trying to work on being more on top of the ball through impact but it is slow progress especially when you can't get out and practice (and after so many years with the fault so ingrained)


----------



## TobyRich1928 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any drills to help my hips to clear ?!


----------



## percy_layer (Dec 18, 2010)

How important is the spine angle at impact? mine is fine for most of the swing, but at impact my shoulders seem to hunch up and i then have a very hunched position at impact? how much will this effect my game and if so, are there any drills to stop it happening? btw my bad shot is a low pull or a high fade/slice  cheers
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of video of your swing and putting it on youtube for us to look at?

Sounds like you're going under your left shoulder when striking the ball. When your left shoulder blocks your throughswing, the swing gets very cramped and the hands get 'flippy' through the ball. When your left side clears out of the way, the arms and club are very stable through the shot improving your consistency and power.

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2010)

Any chance of video of your swing and putting it on youtube for us to look at?
		
Click to expand...

Charlie,

The video I posted was pre-lesson changes (which started in December) where I'm trying to to get the hips turning more level as oppsed to sliding. My pro and I are trying to get a feeling of being much more on top of the ball and compressing down. However any general comments would be appreciated


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 19, 2010)

How important is the spine angle at impact?
		
Click to expand...

Very important, I hope that you find this clip helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cntSpVbZo


----------



## percy_layer (Dec 19, 2010)

How important is the spine angle at impact?
		
Click to expand...

Very important, I hope that you find this clip helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cntSpVbZo

Click to expand...


I like it, similar to 'Helicopter Drill' where you have your arms out and where your left arm pointed on the turn back, your right arm points to on the turn through.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 19, 2010)

I like it, similar to 'Helicopter Drill' ......
		
Click to expand...

Does it work for naughty putters as well??


----------

